# Dystopian future roleplay, 5 to 7 people needed for various roles



## silverwuffamute (Jan 14, 2020)

The base story is

You live under tyranny, are punished with death for going against the ruling party, but you aren’t alone in these outlandish ideas. Many others are beginning to wake up and stand up against the oppressors with fists held high, you and others will plot and carefully execute terrorist attacks against government infrastructure to cripple the regime and when enough damage is done and your forces are large enough, you will storm the citadel and put an end to the rights violations that left unpunished for many years (this is a second attempt at a roleplay i tried around a year ago, maybe longer, if any of the original cast feel like giving it a second chance, feel free to join our discord!)

Join here!
Join the DYSTOPIAN WORLD Discord Server!


----------



## Baalf (Jan 15, 2020)

Care to explain what rolls you are after?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 16, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Care to explain what rolls you are after?


Pretty much any civillian, military, law enforcement, or government jobs


----------



## Baalf (Jan 16, 2020)

Hmmm, I don't think that a giant, sapient mole-worm would work. (I have this character that I use occasionally along those lines when I feel like being different.) I'm not sure my fursona, Benny, would be easy to use either, but he IS a civilian in a dystopian world.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 16, 2020)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Hmmm, I don't think that a giant, sapient mole-worm would work. (I have this character that I use occasionally along those lines when I feel like being different.) I'm not sure my fursona, Benny, would be easy to use either, but he IS a civilian in a dystopian world.


Why not come on in and join us, we are still waiting on a couple more people before we begin so you wouldn't be missing anything, we can discuss more in the server too if you'd like


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jan 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 25, 2020)

I'm interested.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 25, 2020)

Can I just be a fox dude?
What genre is this? Is it Sci-Fi? Fantasy? More along the lines of 1984?


----------



## silverwuffamute (Mar 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 19, 2020)

We need more people bruvs


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 20, 2020)

Bump, again


----------



## silverwuffamute (Mar 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Mar 25, 2020)

oh yes we need MOrE


----------



## Leah Nekonohige (Apr 1, 2020)

Do you still need more?..


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 1, 2020)

Leah Nekonohige said:


> Do you still need more?..


Yes, please, more people are always welcomed.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

im here if you want!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

i..dont have discord


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> i..dont have discord


You should make one, it's super easy.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

yeah, but idk what my parents would think


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 1, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> yeah, but idk what my parents would think


I mean, if you don't feel comfortable making an account, don't. We don't really do much talking in this server and the RP itself is (mostly) SFW anyways. Ask your parents if you're still interested.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Apr 1, 2020)

^w^ k


----------



## Leah Nekonohige (Apr 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> Yes, please, more people are always welcomed.


Yay~


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 3, 2020)

Bumperoni


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 3, 2020)

silverwuffamute said:


> Bumperoni


pepperoni...


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## PC Master Race (May 9, 2020)

Still needing peeps ? Cuz I may come in


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 9, 2020)

Thicchimera said:


> Still needing peeps ? Cuz I may come in


Heya! Yea! More people are always welcomed!


----------



## bandit_husky (May 15, 2020)

may i join


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 15, 2020)

bandit_husky said:


> may i join


sure, join the discord


----------



## mangomango (May 20, 2020)

I don't really have any experience, but could I join to try and learn a bit more about RP?


----------



## silverwuffamute (May 23, 2020)

mangomango said:


> I don't really have any experience, but could I join to try and learn a bit more about RP?


You are welcome to join if you haven't already friendo!


----------



## SomeDude (Jun 6, 2020)

Still accepting members?


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 6, 2020)

Possibly, but this is SFW, right?


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jun 28, 2020)

bump bump bump bummppp dsjaskdjal:Gysbdh;g


----------



## Toasty9399 (Oct 14, 2020)

aaayyyy


----------



## Kasatka! (Oct 15, 2020)

This sounds really interesting, though i don't currently have access to discord. My name if you did wanna send me the link to the group in advance is Kabba#8286 though! I would like to do this!


----------

